# المخرطة



## alaa.mo (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم, يا شباب بدي منكم مساعدة بالمخطط الكينماتيكي للمخرطة والمواد الداخلة بتصنيعها ووظائفها بأسرع وقت ممكن ويفضل يكون بكرا وشكراً للمساعدة


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (27 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع جيد


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 مارس 2010)

انى لأفهم مامعنى المخطط الكينماتيكى 
هل تقصد خريطة السرعات ام ماذا تقصد


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماع حد يجاوب على السؤال ده
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------

